# Showing in hand



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

some good classes i dont know about SH in hand in thinking its like trail at halter? but know about halter and showmanship. Halter you can move feet and touch your horse Showmanship you can not. A lot of practice standing still...when i get going at it i will practice my mare when there is a lot going on... ie lots of riders or busy action around... and we stand set up and stand and stand move and set up again...you get the idea. the more going on at home can better prepare you for the kids running around at the show or people announcing classes ect. helps keep her focus on me and she learns if she stands quietly squared up that its "easy" if not our job gets longer and harder as i will add lots of showmanship to make her work. 

Showmanship book i found on Amazon:





Hope That Helps
SimplySoft


----------

